# What is the strongest spirit gum or latex adhesive you can use?



## Gryphon (Sep 28, 2011)

If it is in fact a latex mask I would try liquid latex. Put some on your skin and let it get a little tacky then put it on. You cab even use the latex to blend edges


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Pros-Aid is a better adhesive and liquid medical adhesives should work, like Beta Bond.
Spirit gum tends to lose it's hold once you start sweating.

If it's a foam latex appliance, it will move with your face quite well. The slush cast latex appliances have more rigidity and can sometimes come unstuck with facial movement.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

You want pros aid.


----------



## Bucnaked (Nov 3, 2011)

Hmmm, thanks Dogman, I will check out the products you mentioned. I am not sure how to tell the difference between a foam latex appliance and a cast? The packaging doesn't seem to specify.


----------



## NorthFur (Sep 21, 2011)

A slip/slush cast prosthetic is easy to identify.
If it's hollow inside and looks like every surface has the same thickness, it's slush/slip cast. If it's filled and looks like it has the indentation to fit a human face into it and the thickness of the piece varies, it's foam latex.

+1 to the Pros-Aid suggestion, it's a the best bet for a standard application. Medical adhesive works great if you sweat alot, though it's expensive.
Michael Davy sells a sweat stopping agent you may want to look into if you have alot of sweat/moisture build-up problems, though slush/slip cast latex pieces contribute to the condensation problem since they don't breathe like foam latex.
Also place a few balled-up pieces of kleenex/tissue inside the hollow areas of the slip/slush cast prosthetics as you apply them to help absorb moisture throughout the event so the adhesive will stay in tact longer.


----------



## Bucnaked (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks NorthFur,

From your description I suspect its slip cast. I am going to try one of the appliances from www.screamteam.com next year and use the Pros-Aid for adhesion. Those are definitive foam latex.

thanks again for everyone's replies. Damn, I am excited for next Halloween already! heheh.


----------

